# [Play By Post] Looking for a Star Wars Saga Edition campaign



## Friadoc (Feb 3, 2009)

To say that I am missing Star Wars Saga Edition gaming is quite the understatement, so I figured I would see if anyone out there had a play by post campaign that was looking for players, or going to be looking for players, as some friends (Scott DeWar and Scotley) pointed me this way.

Anyhow, I have played and ran SWSE before in a weekly campaign that ran 10+ hours, every Saturday, and I miss the game, very much. While I would like to play a Jedi, again, I can fully understand if that is either not an option or a slime option. I can play most anything, so long as it is in the fun and exciting Universe of Star Wars.

Thanks!


----------

